# Terrence Ingram Gets Hearing Three Weeks After Destruction of Ev



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gqXCboEL-7k#!


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting.

My D & I watched the link last night. There is no due process here. :/

It's a wake up call for anyone raising bees naturally, to keep their mouths shut. This man became a target because he had students.


----------

